# Help Choosing A Grain Mill



## BettyR

Does anyone here grind their own grains for bread?

I’m trying to choose a good grain mill and I could use some advice.


----------



## subfuscpersona

How much grain do you need to mill at a time? Try to be specific (eg - X number of cups OR X number of pounds)

Do you want a mill that can both crack grain and mill flour?

Do you want a mill that can make whole wheat pastry flour as well as bread flour?

Do you want a mill that can also handle legumes (for example, soybeans for soy flour) or will you only mill grain?

Do you have a preference for an electric or a manual mill?

What is the maximum you're willing to pay?

What about storage? does the mill need to be stored between uses or do you have space so it can always be out, ready for use?

================
If you can be more specific about your needs, you will get better advice.


----------



## Uncle Bob

1. 150 lbs.
2. Just flour and meal
3 Just regular wheat flour
4. Yes
5. Electric
6. Whatever it takes
7 Either option would be ok.


----------



## BettyR

How much grain do you need to mill at a time? Try to be specific (eg - X number of cups OR X number of pounds)
*1 pound*

Do you want a mill that can both crack grain and mill flour?
*yes*

Do you want a mill that can make whole wheat pastry flour as well as bread flour?
*yes*

Do you want a mill that can also handle legumes (for example, soybeans for soy flour) or will you only mill grain?
*Corn and beans as well as grain*

Do you have a preference for an electric or a manual mill?
*electric*

What is the maximum you're willing to pay?
*$300.00*

What about storage? does the mill need to be stored between uses or do you have space so it can always be out, ready for use?
*Space is not a problem; I have a large kitchen with a lot of cabnet and store area; but I don't want something that will be too big for me to handle alone.*


----------



## BettyR

I guess I'll just order the book "Flour Power" it's supposed to be really good.

I've also seen that Peter Reinhart has a new book out on whole grains; I guess I'll check that one out as well.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss Betty...Check out this link. I'm not recommending these items, but it may give you some ideas...There are many other sites to see and read. I'm currently negotiating with a lady for a 24" Meadows Stone Mill. It is overkill for sure, but I sure would like to have the mill. I know the history of it, and it has ground a lot of corn meal and wheat flour for me over the years. The owner recently passed away. Good luck!

Grain Mill Nutrimill Bosch Mixer Bosch Mixers Wheat Flour Grinder Mills Family Grain Mill Best Buy Ultramill Ultra Mill


----------



## YT2095

I grow and also mill my own wheat (as well as Barley and Rye).
I use a simple coffee grinder to do mine but I have to do it in a couple of batches at a time.
but it`s not really a problem as there`s only 3 of us and I only make 1 loaf at a time or a dozen buns.


----------



## BettyR

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Betty...Check out this link. I'm not recommending these items, but it may give you some ideas...There are many other sites to see and read. I'm currently negotiating with a lady for a 24" Meadows Stone Mill. It is overkill for sure, but I sure would like to have the mill. I know the history of it, and it has ground a lot of corn meal and wheat flour for me over the years. The owner recently passed away. Good luck!



Holy cow Uncle Bob!!! Good luck!!!! Let me know how it comes out.

I’ve been doing research on the subject for several days now and I feel like my brain is going to fall out. My son is much better at research than I am so I’m thinking that I may just turn this over to him. I know that’s the lazy way out but isn't that what kids are for?

There is an UltraMill on Ebay that I’m looking at. 

What part of Mississippi are you from? My dad is from Picayune; he’s one of the Smith’s from Picayune. I haven’t been there in more years than I like to think of. We still own property there; my Uncle has been taking care of the place. He’s getting pretty old now and although he hasn’t said anything I think he’s about ready to pass the job onto one of the younger crowd; I’m thinking my brother. 

I don’t know why they are so set on hanging onto the old home place my Grandmother has been gone for almost 20 years now; it's hard to let go of your roots I suppose.


----------



## subfuscpersona

*recommendations*



BettyR said:


> How much grain do you need to mill at a time? Try to be specific (eg - X number of cups OR X number of pounds)
> *1 pound*
> Do you want a mill that can both crack grain and mill flour?
> *yes*
> Do you want a mill that can make whole wheat pastry flour as well as bread flour?
> *yes*
> Do you want a mill that can also handle legumes (for example, soybeans
> for soy flour) or will you only mill grain?
> *Corn and beans as well as grain*
> Do you have a preference for an electric or a manual mill?
> *electric*
> What is the maximum you're willing to pay?
> *$300.00*
> What about storage? does the mill need to be stored between uses or do you have space so it can always be out, ready for use?
> *Space is not a problem; I have a large kitchen with a lot of cabnet and store area; but I don't want something that will be too big for me to handle alone.*


Given your needs and your price point, your best bet is one of the micronizer type electric mills on the market for the home user, such as the Nutrimill (which I own) or the Wondermill (formerly marketed as Whispermill). *You will *not* be able to produce cracked grain in a micronizer mill*. If you only occasionally need cracked grain in smaller quantities (1 or two cups), you could use a blender or food processor. Or you could purchase a small, inexpensive manual grain grinder for this purpose.

Micronizer mills are rated to handle legumes as well as grain. The Nutrimill, while rather large, is light weight and easily handled by one person. I assume the same goes for the Wondermill.

The Wondermill has two separate components, the milling mechanism and the flour receptacle, which connects to the milling mechanism with a short tube






In contrast, the Nutrimill is "all in one", with the removable flour bin at the base of the unit. I prefer the Nutrimill over the Wondermill because of the design.





Slightly less expensive micronizer mills on the market for the home miller that are a "all in one" design include the Ultramill Grain Mill (made by Bosch)




and the BlendTek 




I have not researched evaulations for either the Ultramill or the Blendtek.

Less expensive micronizer mills generally have a smaller capacity (not a concern for you, as you only want to mill about 1 pound of grain at a time) and may be significantly louder. A plus is that their physical size is smaller. It is important to check out the warranty for each brand *in detail* before purchase. Also, it is advisable to do a 'net research for reviews and owner opinions. 

Here are links to two extensive reviews of micronizer mills (Nutrimill and Wondermill) which you should find helpful. 

This one kernals or berries??????]www.thefreshloaf.com - discussion and evaluation of grain mills is by an individual who is both a home baker and a small scale commercial baker who has used many mills targeted for the home baker and/or small scale bakery. 

This one kernals or berries??????]www.thefreshloaf.com - Nutrimill grain mill - a home baker's perspective is my review of the Nutrimill after owning (and using) it for about 6 months.

===============
please post back to this thread if you have further questions


----------



## BettyR

subfuscpersona said:


> Given your needs, your best bet is one of the micronizer type electric mills on the market for the home user, such as the Nutrimill (which I own) or the Wondermill (formerly marketed as Whispermill). *You will *not* be able to produce cracked grain in a micronizer mill*. If you only occasionally need cracked grain in smaller quantities (1 or two cups), you could use a blender or food processor. Or you could purchase a small, inexpensive manual grain grinder for this purpose.
> 
> Micronizer mills are rated to handle legumes as well as grain. The Nutrimill, while rather large, is light weight and easily handled by one person. I assume the same goes for the Wondermill.
> 
> The Wondermill has two separate components, the milling mechanism and the flour receptacle, which connects to the milling mechanism with a hose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In contrast, the Nutrimill is "all in one", with the removable flour bin at the base of the unit. I prefer the Nutrimill over the Wondermill because of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are links to two extensive reviews of micronizer mills (Nutrimill and Wondermill) which you should find helpful.
> 
> This one kernals or berries??????]www.thefreshloaf.com - discussion of micronizer mills is by an individual who is both a home baker and a small scale commercial baker who has used many mills of this type.
> 
> This one kernals or berries??????]www.thefreshloaf.com - Nutrimill grain mill - a home baker's perspective is my review of the Nutrimill after owning (and using) it for about 6 months.
> 
> ===============
> please post back to this thread if you have further questions



Thank you subfuscpersona,

I really enjoyed reading the posts on the Fresh Loaf forum.

From my research I've decided to go with an Ultramill and a Marcato Marga Mulino Grain Crusher / Flaker.

I found both at a little online hippie juicer shop for a really good price. I got the Ultramill for making really fine flour and the Crusher / Flaker for making courser ground flour, meals, cereals and rolled oats. I was able to get both for a little less than I would have paid for a Nutrimill.

Thank you for your help, I'm looking forward to some hearty loaves of bread and bowls of good cereal.

Now what I need it some online sources for ordering grain.  

Thank you,
Betty


----------



## subfuscpersona

*web mail order sources for bulk grain & grain storage supplies*



BettyR said:


> Now what I need it some online sources for ordering grain.  Betty



Bakers who can get grain from a local coop or natural foods market realize the best cost savings. Many posters to Welcome to the Fresh Loaf | The Fresh Loaf report that their coop or natural foods market is quite willing to special order grain for them.

If you must mail order, you will realize cost savings if you can order in bulk (25 pound or 50 pound bag of grain) even with shipping costs but do also consider how you'll store the grain and whether you need also to purchase special containers. Your geographical location (assuming you're in the US) is also a consideration if you must mail order as that severely affects shipping costs.

For maps of the major grain growing regions of the US, see Maps of the US showing the major wheat growing regions www.thefreshloaf.com

Since you live in Texas, you may want to consider special storage containers to protect bulk grain against prolonged periods of humidity plus high temperatures - visit Grain Mill Nutrimill Bosch Mixer Bosch Mixers Wheat Flour Grinder Mills Family Grain Mill Best Buy Ultramill Ultra Mill for info on gamma seal food storage buckets

Mail order grain sources
Wheat Montana, Grains, Breads, Bakery and Deli
Powdered Dried Whole Eggs - Freeze Dried Fruit - Blanched Almond Flour - Steel Cut Oats - Honeyville Grain, Inc.
Sun Organic Farm
Bluebird Grain Farms
eBay Store - Native Foods: Montana Wheat, Whole Rye, Hopi Blue Corn

Again, do check shipping costs if ordering grain on-line.


----------



## xmascarol1

*milling your own*

I've been milling my own flour since 1966.  For years I had a stone grinder, back when they didn't have good designs.  It was very inconvenient.  Got it from Utah, but it lasted for 35 years.  It took 30 min. to grind 5 # of whole wheat.  And yes, I even had a Corona Hand Mill for a couple of years(hand grinder) when I lived where there was no electricity.  
Then I got the Ultramill 2 years ago.  I hesitated for a long time because it was not a stone grinder and I'd always heard that the stainless grinders heated up the grain too much, but the Ultra does not do that.  It grinds rapidly.  I can grind enough to make a 2 # loaf in about 30 seconds.  I love it!


----------



## subfuscpersona

*flour temperature after milling*



xmascarol1 said:


> ... I got the Ultramill 2 years ago.  I hesitated for a long time because it was not a stone grinder and I'd always heard that the stainless grinders heated up the grain too much, but the Ultra does not do that.


Heat buildup when milling flour can be an issue with large commercial mills. In my experience it is not an issue with micronizer mills designed for home use. This is yet another example of misapplying information to get some good advertising copy.

Around 140F seems to be the magic number most cited where heat buildup can start damaging heat susceptible vitamins. I did a number of temperature tests of the freshly milled flour when I first got my Nutrimill. 

I measured the flour's heat with a digital thermometer as soon as milling was finished. The milling settings and the quantity of grain (2 pounds) were the same for each test; the type of grain was the only variable. The harder the grain, the higher the temperature (makes sense!). However, even the hardest grain (hard _spring_ wheat) only reached 130F while  softer grain (rye, for example) only reached 100F.

If the home miller is at all concerned with flour heat, simply removing the lid of the flour receptacle and giving the flour a quick stir (or pouring it into a another bowl) quickly dissipates any heat.


----------



## Robo410

If you have a KA mixer, they now make a grain mill attachment I'm told


----------



## subfuscpersona

*Retsel Mill-rite grain mill*

If I had the money and the space, the USA-made Retsel Mill-rite grain mill would be my first choice, due to it's versatility (cracked grain to fine flour). I tracked grain mill reviews for about 20 years (mid 1980s to mid 2000s) and the Retsel consistently got good reviews for quality construction and durability. The Retsel Mill-rite has an electric motor, which is really required for milling grain in any quantity. 






If you don't specify preference, the Retsel ships with stone ceramic  grinding plates, which are suitable for most types of grain. To mill oily seeds (such as legumes, nuts and *field corn*) the optional stainless steel grinding plates may be purchased.

At about $400 retail, this grain mill is for the serious home milling enthusiast. While advertised for "home use", I would think this unit might also be suitable for a small, specialized bakery or a coop that wishes to mill grain for it's members. 

Retsel's home page for their Mill-rite mill is here

Two reviews of the Retsel are here and here

At times this unit does appear on eBay and generally sells for considerably less than retail. If you're not in a hurry to buy and are comfortable using eBay I would recommend it as a possible source.

SF [766]
======== update Apr 29, 2008 ==========
======== going price for a Retsel on eBay ========
A Retsel Mil-rite electric mill sold on eBay for $275 (plus shipping) on Apr 22nd. The mill came with an extra large hopper to hold grain.

I was curious what people were willing to pay for a USA made Retsel so I tracked the auction. (I have no connection with the seller.)

I'm posting a link to the auction's photo of the Retsel, though the link may not work after a week or two.


----------



## BettyR

Thank you Subfuscpersona for the information. 

I purchased a Nutrimill and so far I’ve been very pleased with the way it works. I like the superfine flour that I get from it.


----------



## subfuscpersona

*? evaluation of Marcato Grain Crusher / Flaker*



			
				BettyR on 02-01-2008 said:
			
		

> From my research I've decided to go with an Ultramill and a *Marcato Marga Mulino Grain Crusher / Flaker*... I got ...the Crusher / Flaker for making coarser ground flour, meals, cereals and rolled oats.



Have you used the Marcato Grain Crusher / Flaker that you purchased?


> MARCATO MARGA MULINO Roller mill for cereal for use in the home, for producing flour, whole meal, flakes and bran.








I would be very interested in how you've used it and your opinion about how well it performed.

Thanks - SF


----------



## BettyR

No I haven’t purchased one yet and I’m not sure if I will. 

I decided to get the Nutrimill and learn to use it first and then I would make up my mind about what I would get for doing courser ground flour and other grains. 

I’m giving some serious thought to the Country Living Grain Mill, I could do corn as well as wheat and just about anything else you can think of.


----------



## subfuscpersona

I'm confused. Didn't you say you purchased an Ultramill and the Marcato Grain Crusher/Flaker?


			
				BettyR on 02-01-2008 said:
			
		

> From my research I've decided to go with an Ultramill and a Marcato Marga Mulino Grain Crusher / Flaker...I found both at a little online hippie juicer shop for a really good price. I got the Ultramill for making really fine flour and the Crusher / Flaker for making courser ground flour, meals, cereals and rolled oats. I was able to get both for a little less than I would have paid for a Nutrimill.



Now it seems you've purchased a Nutrimill?

?????????? what have you actually bought ??????????


----------



## BettyR

What I said was that I was planning to buy those mills, I placed my order for the Ultramill and the Marga but was later informed that the manufacturer of the Ultramill was not producing any mills at that time because they were moving to a larger facility and it would be April or May before they would be in production and shipping again. 

I didn’t want to wait that long for an Ultramill so I canceled the whole order and went with the Nutrimill; I didn’t order the Marga from the same place as the Nutrimill because the shipping for the Nutrimill was free because it was over the specified amount to get free shipping but they were going to charge me shipping for the Marga even though I was going to order them at the same time so I just didn’t get the Marga.

Now I’m glad I didn’t because I’ve talked to several people who have them and they ended up tossing them into a closet and buying the Country Living Grain Mill because the Marga had such limited use.


----------



## subfuscpersona

*Mercato grain mill / crusher*

Thanks, BettyR, for responding.

I had my doubts about the Mercato grain mill/crusher - it didn't seem sufficiently well designed or sturdy enough to do what it advertised it could do. I think you were wise not to buy it.

As I said in one of my first posts in this thread, if you have a blender with a sturdy motor, you might try using it for small amounts of cut grain or very coarse flour. Generally, coarse flour or cracked grain is only a small percentage of the flour used in a bread recipe (even one with all whole grain flours) since it can make for a very heavy bread.

I use an older model of the Kitchen Aid grain mill for cracked grain and coarse meal. I've had mine for over 25 years. They are well made and work well for this purpose. However, I don't like the current design of the KA grain mill, because of the changes they made in the design of the grain hopper. 

I get steady use from my Nutrimill and find it works very well for fine flour.  I hope you enjoy using it.

Best of luck in your bread baking. - SF


----------



## BettyR

There is definitely a learning curve to using freshly milled flour but I feel like I’m getting the hang of it.


----------



## subfuscpersona

*Ultramill Grain Mill recommended (?) for milling Field Corn*

The _only_ reason I am posting this link is because (in the past) members of DC have expressed interest in milling field corn (aka "dent corn") into flour for cornbread. Serious cornbread bakers (I include myself among this group) often prefer a slightly gritty (coarse) flour for cornbread. Many of the electric grain mills on the market explicitly state they *cannot* mill corn meal or corn flour from field corn.

If you want to mill field corn into flour for corn bread this blurb from pleasanthillgrain.com on the Ultramill Grain Mill may be of interest


			
				pleasanthillgrain.com site re Ultramill Grain Mill said:
			
		

> Great for Field Corn: Among high speed impact-style grain mills, the Ultramill is the outstanding choice for milling field corn to flour because its inlet handles corn kernels better than any other mill in this category.









The direct link to the site is Grain Mill Nutrimill Bosch Mixer Bosch Mixers Wheat Flour Grinder Mills Family Grain Mill Best Buy Ultramill Ultra Mill  (scroll down in the page to reach the review)

====== disclaimers =======
I have *not* used this mill and have no idea if the claim is good. 

I have no connection, commercial or otherwise, with pleasanthillgrain.com. However, as a member of another bread baking forum, Welcome to the Fresh Loaf | The Fresh Loaf, I have noted that _other posters to thefreshloaf.com_ who have called pleasanthillgrain.com with questions have reported uniformly favorable experiences.

If you wish to contact pleasthillgrain.com by phone, their number (from their website) is 1-800-321-1073 (Allow 10 rings)
======================
SF [1550]


----------



## BettyR

I just wanted to pop in here and say that the Nutrimill will grind popcorn into a very nice cornmeal. The owner’s manual has a recipe for cornbread made with the milled popcorn but I just use the same recipe that I’ve used for years and it comes out great. 

Cornbread made with the freshly milled popcorn is really; in my opinion; much better than dent corn. It has a wonderful taste and texture. 

I’ve had my Nutrimill since the middle of February and there is a bit of a learning curve to using home milled grain but it doesn’t take very long to work out a good recipe and it is sooooo good. I originally switched to home-milled grains for the health benefits but last week I ran out of my home-milled wheat and I needed to make some bread and because of a project I’m working on right now I didn’t have the time to stop and mill some grain. 

I remembered that I had some store bought flour in the freezer that I had stuck in there to keep it fresh while I was learning how to use my mill so I drug it out and used it to make my bread. My whole family was asking “what’s the matter with this bread it tastes old”. I was really surprised at the difference in the taste between the freshly milled flour and the store bought flour. 

After eating the bread made from freshly milled flour for several months then eating bread made with store bought flour you can really tell a difference in the taste. The bread I made with the store bought flour didn’t rise as well, it didn’t have as much gluten and there was no spring to the bread and the bread had an old almost rancid taste to it. 

In any case I’m very happy with my Nutrimill.


----------



## subfuscpersona

*bread recipes from BettyR using home milled flour*

Having mastered her Nutrimill grain mill, BettyR, the original poster in this thread, is turning out fantastic breads.

Several months back, BettyR shared her secrets on the forum  Welcome to the Fresh Loaf | The Fresh Loaf. Her post, My recipe for sandwich bread and more... is definitely worth the read.

BettyR's post - My recipe for sandwich bread and more... - has an excellent recipe for light wheat bread plus several photos of the wonderful breads she bakes. 

Here are 2 photos of her breads that she posted - 

sandwich bread and hamburger buns ...





...and her focaccia...





BettyR - if you happen to read this post, I just want to say "thank-you". You are a versatile baker.


----------



## BettyR




----------

